# Zukunftsforschung



## Rotkaeppchen_online (14. Dezember 2013)

Hier ein wunderbarer Vortrag eines Zukunftsforschers. Es lohnt sich, alles anzuhören, 
weil es inhaltlich und didaktisch perfekt ist, speziell für Rechner und deren Entwicklung
ist der Teil ab 11:30 - 25:00 min.

Zurücklehnen, eintauchen und einen spannenden Vortrag hören. Es gibt auch neuere
mit Elektromobilität, auch sehr spannend.
520 Wochen Zukunft -- die zweite Dekade der grossen Chancen - YouTube

Die Welt wird revolutuioniert werden, ganz bald und ganz durchgreifend.

Lieben Gruß
Rotkaeppchen


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2013)

Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Die Welt wird revolutuioniert werden, ganz bald und ganz durchgreifend.


 
Solange Du an den Weihnachtsmann glaubst, wird es wohl so kommen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (14. Dezember 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Solange Du an den Weihnachtsmann glaubst, wird es wohl so kommen .


Wärst Du ein Geschäftsführer, würde es Dir wie dem Frosch ergehen und Du würdest wie Nokia ganz schnell im Nichts verschwinden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Hier ein wunderbarer Vortrag eines Zukunftsforschers. Es lohnt sich, alles anzuhören,
> weil es inhaltlich und didaktisch perfekt ist, speziell für Rechner und deren Entwicklung
> ist der Teil ab 11:30 - 25:00 min.


 
Könnte man das Thema dieses Threads vielleicht etwas genauer angeben, als einen viertelstündigen Videoverweis? nur kommentieren kann man auch direkt auf Youtube...




			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Erstellen von Beiträgen und Themen
> 
> 3.1 Thread-Erstellung
> 
> ...


----------

